# Advice need for Carpenter.



## JIL123 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello All,

I am looking to move to Canada, adn was wondering if anyone can help me with finding a job.

I am a fully qualified Carpenter..

Many thanks


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

Lots of work on Vancouver Island....and the weather is great.......it`s like the med in summer!!


----------

